
China’s Financial Services Industry Is Banking on AI - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/chinas-financial-services-industry-is-banking-on-ai-68995e8b90f4
======
NicoJuicy
They are betting so hard on A.I., but a bank only has to do a couple of
things.

\- transfer money cheaply, fast and easy

\- fix/ detect abuse and stop malicious wire transfers

\- advise rich clients

\- make it possible to automate things ( eg. An API )

\- give loans

I'm not really sure how A.I. would give the edge. Some things can be
automated, but if everyone would do this. The one who doesn't automate and
gives more personal advice will have the client's preference.

I think the minimum should be an open bank Api though.

